# sweet potato treats



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think this is new news but dog food advisor posted about it today..

Don't Let Your Pets Eat Any Sweet Potato Treats!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad I know this now. I bought my dogs a bag of sweet potato fries a couple months ago, but I only fed them one before I stopped. Those treats where so fragile and broke into sharp bits after only a few bites. They are not only a health problem, they are a chocking problem as well


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many of us make our own Sweet Potatoe treats for our fluffs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's only sweet potato treats from China that are the problem!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

When I first saw and read it I was nervous as I just bought sweet potato treats and Opey's food is duck and sweet potato but it is all made is the US and not in China. It is China that is the problem!! Everything made in China should be pulled from the shelves!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Lindsay, I agree with you completely. Everything made in China should be pulled from the shelves.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I had fed Pipper one sweet potato treat before I realized it was made in China. This was 3 weeks ago so I hope its safe to assume he would have shown symptoms by now. Once I realized what I had done, I was never so worried in my whole life. I always make sure I have my glasses with me now when I buy stuff so I can actually read the labels.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I had fed Pipper one sweet potato treat before I realized it was made in China. This was 3 weeks ago so I hope its safe to assume he would have shown symptoms by now. Once I realized what I had done, I was never so worried in my whole life. I always make sure I have my glasses with me now when I buy stuff so I can actually read the labels.


Kathy, I think it is safe to say Pipper is perfectly fine. :thumbsup: I wouldn't worry about it at all!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

lmillette said:


> When I first saw and read it I was nervous as I just bought sweet potato treats and Opey's food is duck and sweet potato but it is all made is the US and not in China. It is China that is the problem!! Everything made in China should be pulled from the shelves!


 
I completely agree with you (I believe you are meaning digestible products for our pooches?) If I had my way EVERYTHING made in china would be pulled from everywhere-but then I realize the shelves would likely be empty  It is astonishing to me, how many items in my own home are 'made in china'. I look for made in the usa on things, they are so difficult to find and you can't even fully trust that anymore.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I completely agree with you (I believe you are meaning digestible products for our pooches?) If I had my way EVERYTHING made in china would be pulled from everywhere-but then I realize the shelves would likely be empty  It is astonishing to me, how many items in my own home are 'made in china'. I look for made in the usa on things, they are so difficult to find and you can't even fully trust that anymore.


Yes, I do mean digestible.  And I know you are right. It is hard to find things made in the USA and that can't often times be trusted 100% of the time but better than China, IMHO!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't trust food, treats, toys or beds made in China. All of them have had contaminants that have hurt fluffs.


----------

